# My new kitchen project.



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

I love it! Its one more thing I havent tried yet! Can you elaborate more on the tile process? Where did you buy the tiles? Cost?

Thanks!


----------



## HAASEMAN2003 (Feb 12, 2007)

*proccess*

Well Tiger as you can see from the pictures. I covered all of the cabinets with 2 sheets of ¾ inch plywood then covered that with ¼ inch Hardy Board. This included sides. I also screwed pieces of plywood under the edges to support the tile on the sides while drying. At that point I put down my Granite tile that I purchased a Lowes. They wanted like 10.50 ea and I got them down to 9.25 ea. The saw I got from Harbor freight for 199. The back splash I purchased directly from Dal-Tile here locally. They are a wholesale house that I found and used my friends General contractors license to purchase from. I wish I would of known about them before I purchased granite from Lowes. The reason I went looking for them was that I wanted the polishing disks for the granite tile to finish the edges. I purchased those also for about 120.00 for 8 disks. Grits where 50,100,200,400,800,1500,3000 and buff. Dal-Tile will sell tools to the public but not tile if you don’t have a contractors license. The rope looking tile in the one picture was about 30.00 ea 12 inch piece (wholesale ). I also purchases a 39 inch solid piece of granite for the under mount sink area that was 450. just for that piece with cut and polish for sink.
 The Cabinets themselves I got from a store called Second Use in Seattle. With some modifications made them work for the wife. 
I will post more pictures as I move along. This my 4th tile job in my house and I dont think I would start with real stone for my first one. Much harder to work on and cost to darn much for errors.


----------



## HAASEMAN2003 (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## HAASEMAN2003 (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Every one has different tastes, ..... I personally *LOVE* the 'look' of that range hood...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Nice Job - 
Suggestion: Once you are done with that kitchen, build an outdoor Man's-BBQ station with stainless grill, stainless sink, fridge... and stone....(include beer can holders near the grill) :wink:


----------



## HAASEMAN2003 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks, atlantic That is my next job. My grilling area. I will take your suggestion to the Boss (wife) I think she might go for the beer can holder.


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice work I was telling a female friend of mine to use granite tile as a counter top since shes added marble floors. I told her it will bring up her value and its cheaper than adding granite slabs as counter tops. Plus you can't have that fake marble counter tops with real marble floors.


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Every one has different tastes, ..... I personally *LOVE* the 'look' of that range hood...


I wish I had a range hood


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice job with your kitchen Haaseman2003.

New2dis:
Personally, I would not put any granite or marble tiles as a counter for the kitchen.
To me, it says: I really couldn't afford the granite slab, so I went for these tiles instead.

I would rather put something totally different.

(Just my opinion)

But your kitchen looks very nice, haaseman2003


----------



## HAASEMAN2003 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Slabs verses Tile*

Thanks all
We where going with granite slabs to begin with. Do to the fact that this is a triple wide mobile home and some advise from tile layers. I was concerned with the weight of the slabs. I have had this place for about 5 years and it has settled some already. I think you could be right about the tile verses slab. I would rather have the rich Granite look over a Granite look alike though. Remember not all home owners can afford Granite labs. $1400 compared to $4000 dollar quotes and you can install to where slabs have to be installed. This is a good cheaper alternative. I have several realtor friends and they said it wouldn’t make that big of a difference ( tile verses slab ) in this case. This is our last step to owning our house out right. I will sell in 1 to 2 more years and build my wife’s dream home and the next one is ours! It has taken me 3 of these steps but I only owe the bank 15,000 more on a 550.000 appraised house so there is a method to my madness. 
BOOO HAA HAA :thumbup:


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

HAASEMAN2003 said:


> It has taken me 3 of these steps but I only owe the bank 15,000 more on a 550.000 appraised house so there is a method to my madness.
> BOOO HAA HAA :thumbup:


Ahhhhhhhhh......someday I will be able to say this. Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## HAASEMAN2003 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks, Tiger it is a good feeling!


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> Nice job with your kitchen Haaseman2003.
> 
> New2dis:
> Personally, I would not put any granite or marble tiles as a counter for the kitchen.
> ...



I wouldn't do it myself because I rather the real thing, but I have seen homes with it more than once. Actually I was at Expo this weekend and they had a model kitchen like that. I understand totally what your saying. Lucky me my house came with it. :thumbup:


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

HAASEMAN2003 said:


> Thanks all
> We where going with granite slabs to begin with. Do to the fact that this is a triple wide mobile home and some advise from tile layers. I was concerned with the weight of the slabs. I have had this place for about 5 years and it has settled some already. I think you could be right about the tile verses slab. I would rather have the rich Granite look over a Granite look alike though. Remember not all home owners can afford Granite labs. $1400 compared to $4000 dollar quotes and you can install to where slabs have to be installed. This is a good cheaper alternative. I have several realtor friends and they said it wouldn’t make that big of a difference ( tile verses slab ) in this case. This is our last step to owning our house out right. I will sell in 1 to 2 more years and build my wife’s dream home and the next one is ours! It has taken me 3 of these steps but I only owe the bank 15,000 more on a 550.000 appraised house so there is a method to my madness.
> BOOO HAA HAA :thumbup:


 welcome to the 3% club :thumbsup:


----------



## goff (May 15, 2007)

*Granite Tile Countertops*



HAASEMAN2003 said:


> Well I am finally getting to the kitchen. It is a little more expensive then I first thought but it is coming along. Buffed all the granite tile edges and they turned out pretty nice. Completed the Island and starting on the rest of the counters as well. Inclosed 1 of the windows and tiled it as well. then moved the range under that. Wife loves me so far! I resized pictures but they are still to big I will try to figure it out.


Hello Hasseman,

I love your granite tile kitchen countertops. Please post the finished pictures of your kitchen. I also have a couple of questions to ask you.
First is, which color granite tile did you choose and how much? Second, did you install an undermount kitchen sink and would that be funny looking with tile or hard to do? And third and last question is concerning the weight of the counter top, with the built up plywood and granite tiles together, would this still equal the weight of a granite slab? This is the issue in my house that is on pilings. I would prefer the slab but I was told it would be to heavy where is want to place it.

Please let me know,
Thanks!


----------



## HAASEMAN2003 (Feb 12, 2007)

First is, which color granite tile did you choose and how much? 
 We went with Tropical Brown from Lowe’s. We originally purchased it at 10.50 per foot then when I was in the store a week after I received the order and noticed they had a return that stated the original price to be 9.25 a foot. I took this up to the counter and ask why they where charged so much less the clerk said it was purchased some time ago and that is why. Reusable right well I said that the purchase agreement states that after 30 days you can not return a special order Item and since I had purchased the product at 28 day ago this would be incorrect. Well they had no choice but to drop the price HEE HEE. 



Second, did you install an undermount kitchen sink and would that be funny looking with tile or hard to do?
 Yes, We purchased a slab 40 inches x 25 and install it in the sink area. I took it to a CNC company and had the hole cut and buffed. I elevated the slab so that it lays above the rest of the tile. 

And third and last question is concerning the weight of the counter top, with the built up plywood and granite tiles together, would this still equal the weight of a granite slab? 
 We where counseled to use the tile by a tile layer because of the weight concerns in the house. I do not think it is near the weight of the slab.

I have been out of town but will post as soon as I get a chance and thanks.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

hey looks good. my wife agrees with yummy mummy.. would rather use something else only because it makes people think you can't afford the real thing. 

for me, i think it looks great. i tried to get my wife into the tiled countertop but she wouldn't budge. had to resort to plan B.

anyway, i like your resourcefulness and shopping prowess. well done. hope you get around to posting those pics you promised..

Knucklez


----------



## baksdak (Mar 6, 2008)

I am about to install granite tile in my kitchen, and am debating if the bull-nose edge pieces are worth the premium. Do you think you could post some close up pics of your edges and how they came out. I am not completely sold on the buffing process. Thanks!!


----------

